# Suche guten Top Blow Kühler



## Loll (27. September 2012)

*Suche guten Top Blow Kühler*

Hallo,

Da ich mir demnächst einen neuen PC zulege und mich jetzt schon mal über die Teile Informiere, suche ich einen guten Top Blow Kühler.
Er sollte vor allem eines sein: Leise!
Zuerst wollte ich mir einen Phanteks PHTC14CS zulegen, dieser scheint aber nicht der Beste zu sein. 
Der Kühler sollte auf den 1155 Sockel passen und unter 70€ kosten, wie schon erwähnt Top Blow wäre erwünscht, da die umliegenden Teile wie RAM... auch gekühlt werden sollen. 
Wenn ihr sagt ein normaler "Turm" Kühler reicht, würde ich auch diesen nehmen.
Und noch etwas:
Ich stehe eher so auf mächtige Kühler, auch wenn die kleinen gut sind.
Oder kann ich den Phanteks doch nehmen?
Denn wenn ich mir die Tests im PCGH Magazin anschaue, ist der Phanteks ja richtig gut, echt kühl und das bei höchstens 1,8 Sone.
Vorschlag meinerseits:

Der Alpenföhn Gotthard oder der Noctua NH- C14.
Wenn ihr einen besseren kennen würdet oder meint, welcher der beiden gut ist, dann meldet euch.

MfG Loll^^


----------



## schanze (27. September 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Top Blow Kühler*

Der Noctua ist schon verdammt gut, den Alpenföhn kenne ich leider nicht.

Ein normaler Towerkühler ist auf jeden Fall empfehlenswerter.
Meiner Meinung nach, machen Top Blow Kühler nur Sinn, wenn platztechnisch kein Towerkühler passt.
Solange du nicht gnadenlos übertaktest und 2v vdimm gibst, sollte alles im grünen Bereich bleiben.


----------



## Adi1 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Top Blow Kühler*

Welche CPU soll es werden ?


----------



## Loll (27. September 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Top Blow Kühler*

Ein i5 3570k, auf den schiele ich schon 
Was mich am Phanteks halt beeindruckt ist, dass er trotz Top Blow die CPU extrem Kühl hält (Siehe Aktuelle PCGH bei der Kaufberatungstabelle)
Aber wie gesagt, Vorschläge sind gerne gesehen.

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Uter (27. September 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Top Blow Kühler*

DDR3 braucht im normalen Betrieb keine aktive Kühlung. Selbst die verbauten Heatspreader sind oft nur für die Optik. Gleiches gilt auch für das Mainboard.

Wenn es ein Tower sein darf, dann schau dir mal den Macho an.


----------



## Loll (27. September 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Top Blow Kühler*



> Ich stehe eher so auf mächtige Kühler, auch wenn die kleinen gut sind.



MfG Loll^^


----------



## beren2707 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Top Blow Kühler*

Es kann durchaus sinnvoll sein, einen Top-Blower zu verwenden, da dieser Komponenten auf dem Board wie die VRMs deutlich kühler halten kann als ein Tower-Kühler. Allerdings ist rein für die CPU ein Towerkühler für ~35€ meist überlegen, daher würde ich, sofern du genug Platz hast, z.B. zum neuen Macho greifen oder, wenns ein Top-Blower sein soll, den SR1 nehmen. Der Aufpreis zum Gotthard oder gar zum NH-C14 lohnt mMn nur, wenn bessere Towerkühler nicht reinpassen. Man macht aber mit keinem der genannten Kühler etwas falsch.


----------



## schanze (27. September 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Top Blow Kühler*



Uter schrieb:


> Wenn es ein Tower sein darf, dann schau dir mal den Macho an.



+1, da es anscheinend egal, oder möchtest du unbedingt einen Top Blower?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. September 2012)

Schau dir mal den Scythe Grand Kama Cross an !

Sehr gute Kühlleistung.


----------



## Loll (27. September 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Top Blow Kühler*

Nein, das ist, aber er sollte schon etwas mächtig wirken.
Hört sich für euch verrückt an, das ist aber genau mein Geschmack.
Deshalb sind diese "kleinen" nicht so mein Ding, auch wenn sie eine beachtliche Leistung haben.

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Adi1 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Top Blow Kühler*

Hier ein paar Klumpen Produktvergleich be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 (BK017), EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057), Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## schanze (27. September 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Top Blow Kühler*



ich888 schrieb:


> Schau dir mal den Scythe Grand Kama Cross an !
> 
> Sehr gute Kühlleistung.



Könnte was für ihn sein, ich persönlich finde den potthässlich


----------



## Loll (27. September 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Top Blow Kühler*

@schanze

Nicht nur du.

@Adi1

Das sieht doch gleich viel besser aus.
Danke dafür.
Wenn ich mich selbst so umschaue, ist ein Noctua NH-D14 nicht "Perfekt" für mich?

MfG Loll^^


----------



## beren2707 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Top Blow Kühler*

Wenn du auf extra dicke Dinger stehst, dann NH-D14 oder SA SB-E.


----------



## Uter (27. September 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Top Blow Kühler*

Den NH-D14 kannst du nehmen, wenn du mit der Farbe der Lüfter leben kannst und er über deinen RAM passt.
Der Macho ist btw auch ziemlich groß. 
Wenn du einen Kühler willst, der möglichst viel Fläche verdeckt, dann guck dir mal den Genesis an, der hat auch einen Top-Blow-Teil, welcher den RAM kühlt (auch wenn es nicht nötig ist ).

PS:


beren2707 schrieb:


> Es kann durchaus sinnvoll sein, einen  Top-Blower zu verwenden, da dieser Komponenten auf dem Board wie die  VRMs deutlich kühler halten kann als ein Tower-Kühler.


Auch die VRMs bleiben idR sehr kühl. Gigabyte hat mal zugegeben, dass die Kühler meist nur verbaut werden, weil die Kunden lieber MBs mit Kühlkörpern kaufen, auch wenn sie komplett unnötig sind. Es ist den VRMs nunmal ziemlich egal ob sie 35 oder 40°C warm werden.


----------



## Adi1 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Top Blow Kühler*

Das NH-D14 ist schon ein sehr gutes Teil, Lüfter sind aber 3-PIN, ich weis nicht ob das mit der Drehzahlregelung dann noch klappt.


----------



## Loll (27. September 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Top Blow Kühler*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Wenn du auf extra dicke Dinger stehst, dann NH-D14 oder SA SB-E.


Hört sich jetzt irgendwie falsch an.
Vom Design her finde ich den BeQuiet DarkRock Pro 2 oder den Alpenföhn K2 am besten.
Ich werde wohl noch eine Nacht drüber schlafen müssen.
Aber zum entscheiden bleibt ja noch Zeit 

BTW: Welcher der Kühler ist der stillste?

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Uter (27. September 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Top Blow Kühler*

Nofan CR-95C 

Die genannten nehmen sich nicht viel von der Lautstärke, alle haben brauchbare bis sehr gute Lüfter, es geht also eher darum wie du die Lüfter regelst.


----------



## Loll (27. September 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Top Blow Kühler*

Wenn ich deine Frage richtig verstehe, dann logischerweise über das Board. 
Aber irgendwie glaube ich nicht, dass das dein Anliegen war, oder?

MfG Loll^^


----------



## beren2707 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Top Blow Kühler*

Wenn man statt auf die Dicke mehr auf die Leistung bei möglichst geringer Laustärke geht, bietet sich eher ein Archon SB-E an (wenn er reinpasst). Rein von Preis/Leistung inkl. Lautstärke ist nach wie vor der Macho sehr zu empfehlen; alternativ ein True Spirit 140.


----------



## Adi1 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Top Blow Kühler*



Loll schrieb:


> Hört sich jetzt irgendwie falsch an.
> Vom Design her finde ich den BeQuiet DarkRock Pro 2 oder den Alpenföhn K2 am besten.
> Ich werde wohl noch eine Nacht drüber schlafen müssen.
> Aber zum entscheiden bleibt ja noch Zeit
> ...


 
Wenn Du nicht Extrem-OC vorhast, werden sich beide Kühler langweilen, laufen die mit 50% Drehzahl, wirst Du da nix hören.


----------



## Loll (27. September 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Top Blow Kühler*

Deshalb will ich sie ja auch 

@beren2707

Wie gesagt, ich schlaf nochmal drüber, die Kühler und deren Leistung sind mir größtenteils auch bekannt, aber wenn ich dann mal ein Sichtfenster im Case habe und diesen, sagen wir mal nicht gerade schönen Kühler im Case habe, bin ich auch nicht überglücklich.
Nicht falsch verstehen, aber ich finde die Kühler unschön.
Ich überlege es mir nochmal.

MfG Loll^^


----------



## penkoemen (27. September 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Top Blow Kühler*

Ich bin sehr überzeugt von Prolimatech der Megahalem oder der Super Mega, mit diesen habe ich bisher nur gute Ergebnisse bekommen, bei top Temperaturen.
Außerdem wolltest du nen "Brocken", das wäre damit auch erfüllt


----------



## Octopoth (27. September 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Top Blow Kühler*

Also ich habe in meiner Workstation 2 beQuiet ShadowRocks verbaut. Bin super zufrieden damit und die sind vor allem sehr leise. Meine Xeons hält der unter Volllast auf ca. 40°C je nach Gehäuse. 
Hab hier auch mal ein Bild davon: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verminaard (27. September 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Top Blow Kühler*

Wie Uter schon erwaehnt hat: Prolimatech Genesis mit 2 vernuenftigen Lueftern drauf z.b Alpenfoehn Wing Boost.

Ist halt der Hybrid, wobei der Topblow Teil eher fuers Gewissen ist


----------



## Loll (27. September 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Top Blow Kühler*

Hust?

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Genesis "Dual Blue Vortex Edition"

Edit:

Die Unterbringung im Phantom sollte kein Problem darstellen, oder?

Edit²:
Ist da WLP dabei (Wenn ja, welche?)
Hat sich geklärt.

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Verminaard (27. September 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Top Blow Kühler*

Najaa bei mir war das etwas anders.
Ich hatte erst den Genesis mit 2 Noiseblocker PK3 gekauft.
Leider kann mein Mainboard 3Pin Luefter nicht regeln, warum auch immer.
Deswegen die Vortex hinterhergekauft.
Gute entscheidung gewesen.

Noch sehr gute Kuehler wo ich persoenlich mit Erfahrung gemacht habe:
Prolimatech Megahalems
Noctua NH-D14
Thermalright Silver Arrow

Ließen sich auch alle sehr gut montieren, ohne irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten wie z.b bei den Mugen und Konsorten.
Ueber Leistung brauchen wir da auch nicht reden, weil einfach nur gut.


----------



## Loll (27. September 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Top Blow Kühler*

Ich verstehe gerade nicht so ganz was du mit "bei mir war das etwas anderes" meinst.
Kann ich dieses Pack nehmen oder nicht?
Sprich, ist das Produkt gut oder wie?

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Verminaard (27. September 2012)

*AW: Suche guten Top Blow Kühler*

Ich meinte meinen Kaufvorgang.
Und ja das Produkt ist uneingeschraenkt empfehlenswert.

Schau vielleicht noch auf der Produktseite, ob deine Rams kollidieren koennten.


----------

